# Electrical Service Inspection (meter release)



## Durant

I'm in a new area, and they are doing the electrical service inspection for release of meter to be installed, at the same time as the electric rough inspection.

This of course means that the utility company installs and turns on electric to the building while all wiring is bare, not covered.  Should someone inadvertently turn on a breaker or two or all of them, all of these uncovered electric wires expose anyone who might enter the building to electric shock or worse.  Keep in mind that this is during the electrical rough inspection.  The studs are still open with no walls covered.  So from that time on until electric final the possibility of electric shock or worse is very possible.

Where I was before the electric service inspection (for meter release) was not done until all electric fixtures were installed, all cover plates were installed or all electric boxes were blanked off.

How are you all handling this?  I don't see a code requirement.

Thanks


----------



## fatboy

We do the same here, service inspection at roughins. It's a construction site, tradespeople should be knowledable enough to know the hazards associated with being on a jobsite. usally a minimal number of circuits are energized, the panel has a carboard cover on it with warnings that the panel is hot. Been here coming on 15 year, never had a problem that I know of.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Same as fatboy, I mean I agree with what he sez, that's the job site conditions!

pc1


----------



## Dennis

Let's be clear that all circuits not intended to be energized at the construction part of the project must not be wired to the breaker.  They should be capped off or a wirenut set on the end of the wire.


----------



## Durant

Maybe I wasn't clear.  The breakers are installed on the panel box.  The electrical wiring is installed in the panel box.

After the meter is installed, if you turn on a breaker, all the open, uncovered, bare, wiring sticking out of receptacle, switch and fixture boxes are exposed and if you touch one of them you will receive a charge of electricity.  There is no sign warning trades that all electrical wiring in building is exposed and MAY cause electric shock or death.

If a breaker is kicked on, there are open electric wires that are energized, where the insulation people, wallboard installers and every other tradesman is working, until the boxes are covered for the final inspection (which could be a month or longer).


----------



## fatboy

Yeah, that's not safe. As Dennis said, there is maybe a couple of breakers installed for trade recepts, temp lights, etc. Otherwise, everything else is dead, except of course the sub-panel itself which is ID'd as hot. Why do they install breakers? No reason for it, and chances are they will end up getting textured and/or painted.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

We don't enforce "what ifs"

*E3601.8 Energizing service equipment. *The building official

shall give permission to energize the electrical service equipment

of a one- or two-family dwelling unit when all of the following

requirements have been approved:

1. The service wiring and equipment, including the meter

socket enclosure, shall be installed and the service wiring

terminated.

2. The grounding electrode system shall be installed and

terminated.

3. At least one receptacle outlet on a ground fault protected

circuit shall be installed and the circuit wiring terminated.

4. Service equipment covers shall be installed.

5. The building roof covering shall be installed.

6. Temporary electrical service equipment shall be suitable

for wet locations unless the interior is dry and protected

from the weather.

Francis


----------



## Dennis

I would insists on the wires being removed from the breakers that are not to be energized.  They can pull them off the breaker and stick a small wirenut on the end and leave them right where they are- not a big deal.

Francis, you may not enforce "what ifs" but when someone is killed or hurt because of this it may result in a lawsuit of all parties involved.  In NC you cannot have the wires on the breakers- not sure if that is a written rule or just an expected rule.

If there were a wire in a crawl space just dangling  that is connected to a breaker but not turned on, would you allow it?


----------



## north star

*= = =*

From the `06 IRC, *Section E3304.8 -* *Energized parts guarded*

*against accidental contact.*

"Approved enclosures shall guard energized parts that are

operating at 50 volts or more against accidental contact."



*+ + +*


----------



## ICE

We hold the release until there is no electrical work yet to be done.  That is usually at final inspection.

We also don't have to deal with the electrical part of the IRC.


----------



## north star

*+ + +*

...in the `08   &  `11 NEC, ...see Article 110.27(A)

&  Article 110.31(B)(1) !

*= = =*


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Dennis said:
			
		

> I would insists on the wires being removed from the breakers that are not to be energized. They can pull them off the breaker and stick a small wirenut on the end and leave them right where they are- not a big deal. Francis, you may not enforce "what ifs" but when someone is killed or hurt because of this it may result in a lawsuit of all parties involved. In NC you cannot have the wires on the breakers- not sure if that is a written rule or just an expected rule.
> 
> If there were a wire in a crawl space just dangling that is connected to a breaker but not turned on, would you allow it?


Dennis, I thought it's the employer's responsibility for training and safety on the job; one of the purpose of licensing and workers' comp insurance.

Isn't it the same accountability after your insistence with the inspection later breakers are installed and then they leave wire left dangling?

Francis


----------



## Dennis

It is one thing if someone comes in after inspection and installs violations but I certainly would not turn my head to a potential dangerous situation.  Let's face it all of OSHA's rules are there for the "what if".  If a wire is attached to the breaker and the other end is not protected then imo that is a violation.  I am sure I can find codes sections to support that.  You would never pass a final with wires hanging from ceilings with no lights or covers.  So why would a temp power situation be different.  IMO, it is the time to be more strict and careful.


----------



## Durant

Thanks to all,

North Star's reference is located in E3404.9 in the 2009 IRC.  Also note that the word "energized" does not necessarily mean that there is present voltage to the exposed wiring.  Definition in 2008 NEC; Energized. "Electrically connected to, or is a source of voltage."

Although we, or I anyway, do not enforce OSHA, here is a an OSHA reference for employers:

As stated above, where I worked before we did not release the meter until all electrical boxes/wiring were enclosed by an approved cover.

Old traditions are hard to deal with sometimes; but, that's what keeps this type of work interesting.

I'll let you know how it turns out after I have "attempted" a new tradition (no meter until all wiring is enclosed); either by resume or with a feeling of accomplishment by making worksites more safe.  

Thanks,


----------



## Durant

Link to OSHA didn't work.  I'll try again:

If this doesn't work it's at osha.gov; part #1926.416.


----------



## Gregg Harris

My opinion is not to hang the meter until all wiring is complete in panel switches and outlets.

 Many years back I was roughing in a town house pulling home runs to panel and tech I was working with was drilling above the panel for the runs, I was directly above the panel on main floor. There was a large explosion and flash, I ran down stairs to find my coworker lying on the floor with a drill next to him with a short stub of the 24" bit in it.

Vepco had come through hanging meters and never bothered to check inside the units before hanging them. Luckily neither of us were hurt much, but that flash was to close to the end of the tunnel for me.

It was evident that the units where not to the point of being under shingles. Vepco had no idea how the FUBAR was implemented.


----------



## Gregg Harris

Durant said:
			
		

> Link to OSHA didn't work.  I'll try again:If this doesn't work it's at osha.gov; part #1926.416.


 1926.402 through 408 is Installation Safety Requirements, for electrical.


----------



## Builder Bob

We generally released permanent power at a point of major completion of the job. (wall outlet and exterior fixtures in place, ceilng junction boxes could be left open as long as wire nutted and over 8 feet from the floor.

A construction power pole is often used for electrical power for construction. If the contractor wanted to use an extension cord to power the house panel, then the liability rests entirely on the contractor......and not the BO or BI


----------



## Durant

Here is the OSHA thing;

• Part Number: 1926

• Part Title: Safety and Health Regulations for Construction

• Subpart: K

• Subpart Title: Electrical

• Standard Number: 1926.416

• Title: General requirements.

• Applicable Standards: 1910.333; 1910.334

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1926.416(a)

Protection of employees -

1926.416(a)(1)

No employer shall permit an employee to work in such proximity to any part of an electric power circuit that the employee could contact the electric power circuit in the course of work, unless the employee is protected against electric shock by deenergizing the circuit and grounding it or by guarding it effectively by insulation or other means.

1926.416(a)(2)

In work areas where the exact location of underground electric powerlines is unknown, employees using jack-hammers, bars, or other hand tools which may contact a line shall be provided with insulated protective gloves.

1926.416(a)(3)

Before work is begun the employer shall ascertain by inquiry or direct observation, or by instruments, whether any part of an energized electric power circuit, exposed or concealed, is so located that the performance of the work may bring any person, tool, or machine into physical or electrical contact with the electric power circuit. The employer shall post and maintain proper warning signs where such a circuit exists. The employer shall advise employees of the location of such lines, the hazards involved, and the protective measures to be taken.

By the way, 2009 IRC E3404.9/NEC 110.27 is a code requirement, not an option.  NEC Article 110, 110.1 states This article covers general requirements for the examination and approval (to me that means me and my building official). "I've been doing it this way for 27 years and never had a problem" is not an amendment to the codes.


----------



## rnapier

Here we use the NEC and we do approve the the service at the rough inspection. I require at least one gfi protected receptacle for temporary construction power. Outside of that no circuit can be connected that is not code compliant. So if there are circuits that are connected that are not adequately terminated in boxes with covers it will not pass.


----------



## Durant

Francis,

Please help me here.  I cannot find "E3601.8 Energizing service equipment."  in the 2000, 2003, 2006, or 2009 IRC.

E3601.7 is the last number in my 2009 IRC.

Thanks


----------



## Durant

Francis,

Ok, I found the problem.  The Virginia IRC was amended to add E3601.8, and it is not in the ICC IRC.

Thanks


----------



## DLN

I usually see the service inspections called in once the devices are all trimmed out, but from time to time it will be called in at the same time as the rough wiring inspection.  In that case, I will not allow any nonmetallic sheathed cable to be energized while it is exposed in unfinished walls.  If they want a temp power receptacle, I require it to be run in MC or conduit, if it is exposed to physical damage.


----------

